# Info on Kenwood KRC 854RL



## roverguy (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi:

Looking at a Kenwood KRC854RL, can'r find any thing on it on Kenwood's site, vintage 1993 +/-.

Can anyone lend me a hand with some info?

Going t install in my 74 BMW

Thanks


----------

